# Nissan Altima 2001 - stalls after idling rough



## viv_nissan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi. 

The car runs fine when the engine is cold but once it warms up and it cuts off when i slow down/stop with a rough idle. It was throwing code for oxygen sensor which i had fixed. There isn't any code reported now but this stalling problem happens frequently. 

I tried replacing MAF sensor, distributor and also had the crankshaft sensor checked and the intake checked for vaccum leaks but these seem to be fine. I am wondering what else could cause this without giving away anything in the diagnostics?

Thanks for any pointers.


----------

